# 10 days from Port of Charleston to PCD?



## cjfreitag (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, it looks like I missed the boat! The Patriot left Bremerhaven yesterday and today the 800# still says I am at the port waiting for a ship. The next ship leaves 12/17 and arrives in Charleston on 1/5.

My PCD is scheduled for 1/15. Is 10 days sufficient time, or is it likely that my date will get bumped? Of course I already made my travel plans...

Man, this is nerve-wracking!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm sure 10 days will be fine. Have you put your VIN # into the WW tracking website just to be sure? Sometimes the BMW 800# and all the times the OC tracker is out of date.


----------



## cjfreitag (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, it's official...I missed Patriot. So I'll be on the boat leaving next Monday and getting to Charleston on the 5th.

I am not going to have any fingernails left when this is all done!


----------



## cjfreitag (Nov 20, 2007)

I learned this morning that my car is on Western Highway, which left Bremerhaven yesterday and is due into Charleston on 12/23. So it looks like my PCD date is going to work out great!

Thanks to Danielle at the Performance Center for giving me the good news.


----------

